# Ohio - WTB Western HTS Plow



## kdneuzil (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm looking for a Western HTS plow and lift frame with a controller. Under mounting frame and wiring harness not necessary. Two plug system. Please, I don't want any junk stuff. Please email me at [email protected]


----------

